# Game 48: Denver Nuggets @ Utah Jazz



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 25-22 *@* *Utah Jazz* 21-24

*Time:* 10:00 PM ET Wednesday, February 1, 2006
*TV:* Altitude, FOX Sports Rocky Mountains
*Location:* Delta Center, Salt Lake City, UT

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 8 Earl Watson 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*Utah Jazz*






































*Projected Utah Jazz Starting Lineup*
PG - 25 Keith McLeod 6-2 190 11/5/79 2 Bowling Green 
SG - 10 Gordan Giricek 6-5 210 6/20/77 3 None 
SF - 47 Andrei Kirilenko 6-9 225 2/18/81 4 None 
PF - 13 Mehmet Okur 6-11 249 5/26/79 3 None 
C - 31 Jarron Collins 6-11 255 12/2/78 4 Stanford

*Utah Jazz Reserves*
8 Deron Williams PG 6-3 210 6/26/84 R Illinois 
23 Devin Brown SG 6-5 220 12/30/78 3 Texas-San Antonio 
15 Matt Harpring GF 6-7 231 5/31/76 7 Georgia Tech 
54 Robert Whaley C 6-10 260 4/16/82 R Walsh 
00 Greg Ostertag C 7-2 280 3/6/73 10 Kansas

*Utah Jazz Players Stats:*










*Utah Jazz Head Coach:*








*Jerry Sloan*

*-----------------------------------------------------------*​
Jazz and Nuggets fans get in! :clap: :biggrin: :banana: 

Big game for the Nuggets and Jazz. A division game between two teams hoping to win the Northwest division. I excpect the Nuggets to push the tempo as they were some what held in check last night by the Kings. Kirilenko and Okur will need to be held in check by Anthony, and Martin if it's possible. We also need a much better game by Carmelo tonight.

Let's end this losing streak tonight with an important win!

Let's go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

camby needs to repeat his performance from last night. Boykins needs to learn that he's option #2 in the clutch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tight game right now.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Was this game as disgusting as the box score makes it out to be?


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

^ well Im not the person to ask about that.  but you guys did struggle, the only thing that kept you in the game was that second quarter collapse by the Jazz. also the game wasn't as close as it appears in the box score. the Jazz were up 18 at one points, and the Nuggets added some garbage points to make it look respectable.


and why the Hell does Linaz Klinza play? the guy is completly horrible. Id play Hodges over him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A terrible loss by the Nuggets. We have really lost our spark. I hope we can re-group soon, and get back to winning games.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Was this game as disgusting as the box score makes it out to be?


Yep, we have really lost our stride it seems.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

well the nuggets are still 7-0 when watson starts and camby doesnt...for whatever thats worth...

i saw on TV that some other source indicated that we are in the hunt for pierce (still), ray allen (wtf?? havent heard this before) and mike dunleavy (BOOO!!!)

knowing kiki, we'll probably get dunleavy or nothing...

its quite obvious we need a SG fast! NOBODY can make a freakin JUMP SHOT!!! its quite pathetic...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Box Score*


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Yep, we have really lost our stride it seems.


weve lost our jump shot. when the guys start missing, they seem to just quit out there.

during our 7 game win streak, watson, boykins, and sometimes buckner were making their shots. now they cant do anything right...

kiki better get us a shooting guard...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> weve lost our jump shot. when the guys start missing, they seem to just quit out there.
> 
> during our 7 game win streak, watson, boykins, and sometimes buckner were making their shots. now they cant do anything right...
> 
> kiki better get us a shooting guard...


Right, but I'm referring to the 4 game losing streak in general. Of course we can break down the games after the fact. However that doesn't mean we are still the same team that won 7 straight. Hopefully Karl can get the Nuggets to re-group. I don't want to be a streaky team that wins a lot, but also loses a lot. I want some consistent play from the Nuggets.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Right, but I'm referring to the 4 game losing streak in general. Of course we can break down the games after the fact. However that doesn't mean we are still the same team that won 7 straight. Hopefully Karl can get the Nuggets to re-group. I don't want to be a streaky team that wins a lot, but also loses a lot. I want some consistent play from the Nuggets.


thats my point. u want us to be consistant, but we are incapable of being consistant. this team has NO good shooters. u cant expect them to be consistant. this has been a problem since day one.

also, our perimeter defense has been garbage. too many guys get wide-open looks. unlike us, they actually MAKE those shots!!! and when they make, we cant run...

pretty simple


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirilenko and Okur have decent sized contracts, do you guys think that kirilenko and okur are worth those contracts? as a duo, concidering they are only what, 23 years old. http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/utah.htm I was just woundering what denver fans thought of them watching them tonight. kirilenko was 5 steals away from another 5x5 (I swear he got a few steals, but he must of just contributed on someone elses steal)

I guess it was a little pay back after you guys killing us in denver. The jazz needed this win to end their losing streak. This division was looking to be denvers, but it looks like it is still very close.
http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Div.html


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

who the hell cares about their contracts???

go away...


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

If Kiki doesn't make a major deal before deadline, and no Dunleavy doesn't count as a major deal, then I'm done with him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> thats my point. u want us to be consistant, but we are incapable of being consistant. this team has NO good shooters. u cant expect them to be consistant. this has been a problem since day one.
> 
> also, our perimeter defense has been garbage. too many guys get wide-open looks. unlike us, they actually MAKE those shots!!! and when they make, we cant run...
> 
> pretty simple


Unture we were very consistent last season after the all star break with the same team we have this year. The Nuggets are capable of better.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> If Kiki doesn't make a major deal before deadline, and no Dunleavy doesn't count as a major deal, then I'm done with him.


agreed 100%. kiki needs to do something drastic or he can pack his bags...

way to build around a superstar kiki!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Unture we were very consistent last season after the all star break with the same team we have this year. The Nuggets are capable of better.


we werent a consistant jump-shooting team! read before u quote!!!

reasons why we were on fire last year:

1.) DEFENSE!!!
2.) what comes after a missed shot? FAST BREAK!!!
3.) what comes after winning? CONFIDENCE!!!

our defense has been absoulutely TERRIBLE this year, mainly do to weak PG. yes i said it! 

miller on defense? GARBAGE!!! 
boykins? forget it!!! 
buckner? overrated! 
watson? VERY OVERRATED!!! (i thought he was supposed to be one of the best defending guards in the game??? who made up that rumor???)


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> we werent a consistant jump-shooting team! read before u quote!!!
> 
> reasons why we were on fire last year:
> 
> ...


I read your statement fine. Your statement reached beyond just jump shooting. As you already said we had the same weakness last season as we do this season. However my point is that we became a consistent team with the same personal/coaches, players/team, and weakness last season. So again the Nuggets are capable of better with this squad.


----------

